# Information about Germany Job seekar visa



## RDMMAHIDA (Mar 21, 2016)

Dear Friendzz,

I am starting new thread for seeking information regarding Germany-Job seeker visa. Last week, I went to Y-Axis and they suggested to to take the service for Germany job seeker visa and you will definitely get the job over there based on your qualification and experience. Here I am little perplexed because I do not have any information regarding what is the situation in Germany and would I get the job or not also not known.
My detail: B.E (Mechanical engg) and having 6.0 years experience in Quality assurance.

please suggest and your input would be highly appreciated.


----------

